# 4410 Axle seal



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

My 4410 eHydro has started losing fluid at the rear axle. While I was running the bushhog some long grass wrapped around the axle, and I'm guessing that damaged the seal. Service manual seems to give a pretty good description of the task. When I bought the seal, the parts guy seemed skeptical. Like maybe, this wasn't a do-it-yourself task. With the jacks, stands and cheater bars(>200 ft-lbs torque) necessary, it shouldn't be more than a half-day job. (my estimates are always off by a factor of pi). Has anyone else on the forum done this job?


----------

